# SyncMaster 2443BW hat einen Pixelfehler



## S_Fischer (5. März 2009)

Lest bitte weiter unten...


Hallo ich bin am überlegen welchen 24er ich mir anschaffen soll, er soll auf jeden fall 16:10 sein schön hell und einen guten kontrast aber nicht zu krass von beiden die farben sollen immer noch schön warm sein.

Zurzeit ahbe ich den Novita 2602 WHD, allerdings erst einen tag aber ich werde ihn zurückgeben da mir auf ihm alles zu groß erscheint was daran leigt das er einen Auflösung wie ein 24er hat aber 2zoll mehr somit ist alles größer gezogen das nervt.

Ich habe gehört (schön öfters) das der SyncMaster 245B von Samsung sehr gut sein soll und das Desingn sagt mir auch 100% zu leider ist er nicht mehr zu kaufen außer auf eBay was auch ok wäre, allerdings gibt es den nachfolger den SyncMaster 245B plus leider auch nicht mehr in Herstellung aber vereinzelt noch verfügbar.

Der SyncMaster 245B plus verbraucht 100Watt der SyncMaster 2443BW nur 50Watt dafür hat er aber auch nur eine helligkeit von 300, und ich lege wert auf einen hellen tft.

So meine Frage ist welchen der drei soll ich nehmen oder gibt es anderewo ihr sagt genauso schlichtes desingn jedoch besser.

Hier mal ein Vergleich der zwei letzten:
Samsung Electronics GmbH,

*2602WHD*
*2602WHD*
Hier das Datenblatt vom SyncMaster 245B:
245B - Samsung Electronics Deutschland


----------



## S_Fischer (5. März 2009)

*AW: SyncMaster 245B / plus oder SyncMaster 2443BW oder...*

.....


----------



## Olaf Oktober (7. März 2009)

*AW: SyncMaster 245B / plus oder SyncMaster 2443BW oder...*

Hi,

ich habe den Syncmaster 245Bplus jetzt seit etwa 4 Monaten und bin eigentlich rundum zufrieden damit. Hatte vorher einen alten 19zöller (auch Samsung, aber Röhre).

Das extremste ist Anfangs die Helligkeit von diesem TFT - hast vielleicht schon gelesen, daß einem Anfangs die Augen etwas weh tuen können, wenn man die zu hoch eingestellt läßt (ab Werk sinds volle 100%, beim ersten Einschalten ist man blind ) . Hatte diese zuerst auf 70%, mittlerweile nur noch 60%, weils angenehmer ist. 

Ein klein wenig zu bemängeln habe ich die nicht ganz gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung des Monitors - gerade in Spielen, bei denen es in manchen Situationen sehr dunkel ist (Nacht, Höhle, etc.) fällt dies doch auf - bei mir ist dann der obere Bereich auf dem Monitor mehr schwarz wie der Rest, obwohl, wenn ich schräg von oben schaue, doch noch Details (z.b. Wolken) vorhanden sind. Im normalen Windows-Betrieb ist aber nichts dergleichen festzustellen (auch nicht bei Fotos oder ähnlichem....).

Ich hatte vor dem Kauf gelesen, daß es hin und wieder zu störenden Betriebsgeräuschen kommt. Bis jetzt ist bei meinem 245Bplus nichts zu hören gewesen.

Für mich war beim Kauf das von Dir bereits erwähnte Design ausschlaggebend. Einfach schnörgellos, KEIN Klavierlack (gefällt mir persönlich nicht), praktisch angeordnete Tasten mit gutem Druckpunkt (blaues Power-LED), gute Standfestigkeit, variable Höhenverstellung (allerdings ab Werk kein Pivot, hab aber gelesen, wenn man manuell 1-2 bestimmte Schrauben entfernt, ist auch dies möglich)......

Ich kann Dir also zuraten, den Samsung 245Bplus zu kaufen. Habe ihn damals für unschlagbare 278,- Euro erstanden - für einen 24zöller dieser Klasse - Top. Sicher gibt es bessere Monitore, aber kaum für unter 300 Euro....

Wie die jetzige Situation in den Läden ist, weiß ich nicht. Kann Dir aber versichern, daß ich den 245Bplus noch vor knapp 3-4 Wochen in einem Expert-Laden habe stehen sehen. Vielleicht kannst Du noch irgendwo ein Exemplar erwischen, sonst bleibt wirklich nur noch ebay. (Aber achte darauf, daß Du den 245Bplus bekommst, weil viele 245B werden bei ebay einfach mit dem "+" versehen - nur sind diese gleich mal 3-4 Jahre älter....)

Ach, eins noch....keine Pixelfehler bis jetzt. Hab schon paar Progs getestet.....


----------



## Xion4 (7. März 2009)

*AW: SyncMaster 245B / plus oder SyncMaster 2443BW oder...*

Als Alternative rate ich zum T240 von Samsung. Ähnlicher Preis, technisch besser, und Optik ne glatte 1!!


----------



## S_Fischer (8. März 2009)

*AW: SyncMaster 245B / plus oder SyncMaster 2443BW oder...*

@ olaf danke, demnach sollte ich den ohne "plus" nicht mehr nehmen weil der einfah zu alt ist, ich mag es wenn es schön hell ist aber demnach müsste der 2443BW mit 300cd auch reichen oder?

@xion4 Das mag sein aber die werte sind bei t240 aber genauso wie beim 2443BW, schätze das gleiche panel aber das gefällt mir wirklich nicht mein kumpel hat die 22er version das bild ist wirklich nicht schlecht das muss ich zugeben.


Ich frage mich nur ob man den unterschied vom kontrast merkt.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (11. März 2009)

*AW: SyncMaster 245B / plus oder SyncMaster 2443BW oder...*

Hab leider erst jetzt festgestellt, daß es bereits mal einen User-Test zum Samsung SyncMaster 245Bplus gab - findest Du hier: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/25890-testbericht-samsung-syncmaster-245b-plus.html


----------



## S_Fischer (27. März 2009)

*AW: SyncMaster 245B / plus oder SyncMaster 2443BW oder...*

hab heute den syncmaster 2443bw bestellt, der 245b war mir dann doch zu alt und den 245b plus hab ich einfach nicht mehr bekommen, wenn er da ist sage ich euchs ob sichs gelohnt hat, ich hoffe mal der ist besser als 245b/b plus.


----------



## S_Fischer (29. März 2009)

*AW: SyncMaster 245B / plus oder SyncMaster 2443BW oder...*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> hab heute den syncmaster 2443bw bestellt, der 245b war mir dann doch zu alt und den 245b plus hab ich einfach nicht mehr bekommen, wenn er da ist sage ich euchs ob sichs gelohnt hat, ich hoffe mal der ist besser als 245b/b plus.


 

so der 2443 ist angekommen, ein tolles gerät dieser schwarzwert alles super bis auf einen pixelfehler!!! Er ist in der Mitte und ist schwarz/rot.

Natürlich ahbe ich rückgaberecht, aber tauscht mir samsung den nicht aus da es sich recht weit in der mitte befindet?


----------



## Olaf Oktober (29. März 2009)

Wieso Samsung??? Zurück zum Händler damit - Du willst wegen Pixelfehler ein neues Gerät und fertig.

PS: Wo bitte bestellt man am 27.3. (Freitag) einen Monitor, der dann am 28.3. schon da ist???


----------



## S_Fischer (30. März 2009)

Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Wieso Samsung??? Zurück zum Händler damit - Du willst wegen Pixelfehler ein neues Gerät und fertig.
> 
> PS: Wo bitte bestellt man am 27.3. (Freitag) einen Monitor, der dann am 28.3. schon da ist???


 

hab ihn via nachnahme bei nilstech.de bestellt,(wenn ich einen shop noch nicht kenne mach ich immer nachnahme falls die zu lange brauchen oder so kann ich woanderst kaufen und das paket verweigern) werde morgen früh da mal anrufen und sagen das ich ein neues gerät haben will, wen sie nicht kulant sind werde ich ihn zurückgeben und woanderst kaufen, sie müssen ja keien garantie bei nur einem pixel geben auch wenns in der mitte ist erst ab 2 soweit ich weiß.

Ein Glück habe ich zwei wochen Rückgaberecht.

Allerdings war das paket schon geöffnet und neu zugeklebt worden habe nämlich vorsichtig das kelebeband mit nilstech aufdruck entfernt, da hab ich gesehen das das originale samsungklebeband durchgeschnitten war allerdings haben sie die rechnung ins paket geworfen viel deshalb, aber der tft hatte 3 flecken(sahen aus entweder wie tatscher oder staub von der produktion) die aber mit einem mikrofasertuck und wasser leicht weggingen.

Was mich auch noch berwundert hat das der tft nachdem ich ihn gekauft hatte 10 euro teuer wurde(heute gesehen) muss nix heißen kann aber sein das sie wussten das der tft ein pixelfehler hat. Bekommen die bei rückgabe nicht ein enues gerät von Samsung?

Wollt ih ja um solchen ärger zu vermeiden im laden kaufen aber saturn führte ihn nicht und ein kleiner laden hat mich merken lassen das ich ihn doch lieber woanderst kaufen sollte, das hat mich recht verärgert naja man kann vom einzelhandel nichts mehr erwarten.

Also werde mal morgen da anrufen und euch dann schreiben was sie gesagt haben. Aber ich will umbedingt diesen tft der ist sooo unglaublich geil wenn der doofe pixel nicht in der mitte wäre.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (30. März 2009)

Das mit den schwankenden Preisen ist bei Online-Shops normal und betrifft eigentlich alle PC-Komponenten, nicht nur Monitore. Da kann man manchmal Glück oder Pech haben.... und wenn etwas teurer wird, dann meißtens, weil der Lagerbestand abnimmt, glaube ich....

Und kaufe Dir bloß im Notfall irgendwelches PC-Zeugs bei Saturn, MM und Co. Als Beispiel: mir war vor kurzem eine Festplatte abgeraucht (Gruß an die Seagate Dezember'08 Produktion) und weil ich nicht erst eine neue übers Net bestellen wollte, sondern gleich kaufen und anschließend einbauen etc... bin ich zu Saturn. Erstens war die Auswahl gelinde gesagt bescheiden - vielleicht 2 verschiedene Hersteller und maximal 3 Größen - und alle für einen unverschämten Preis.... eine normale Samsung HD mit 500GB für 89Euronen - von wegen Geiz is Geil - für 89Euro bekomme ich übers Netz locker 2 neue HD ala 500GB - absolute Frechheit! Und der Preisunterschied wird bei teueren Geräten wie Monitoren etc. mit Sicherheit noch größer...

Also - prinzipiell nur zum Gucken in die Kaufhäuser und dann am besten hier im Forum über die Onlineshops informieren - dann kann man auch ohne Nachname bestellen.

Tausche den Monitor um - schreibe denen, Du willst ein neues und original eingepacktes Gerät - Deins war offensichtlich aus welchem Grund auch immer schon ausgepackt und hat zudem Pixelfehler. Punkt! (Also so würde ichs zumindest machen - 269 Euro is auch Geld - dafür kann man ja wohl fehlerfreie Qualität erwarten - meine Meinung.) Alternativ zu Deinem Shop kannst Du auch bspw. bei cyberport.de bestellen - da kostet der Samsung 2443BW genausoviel und die kann ich empfehlen  .


----------



## sebtb (30. März 2009)

Denk dir auf alle Fälle was gutes aus.. denn bei der Rücknahme-Garantie wegen 1 Pixelfehler gibts keine Rücknahmepflicht. Glaube sogar dass 3 Pixelfehler erlaubt sind, erst danach kann umgetauscht werden.

Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher. Naja am Ende liegts ja am Verkäufer ob er die Regel kennt oder nicht


----------



## rehacomp (30. März 2009)

Ich würd den Pixelfehler erst garnicht erwähnen, einfach zurück geben.

Bei Geräten der Pixelfehlerklasse 2 ist erst ab 2-5 Pixelfehler je nach Typ, Garantie bzw Umtausch.
Pixelfehler ? Wikipedia


----------



## S_Fischer (30. März 2009)

sebtb schrieb:


> Denk dir auf alle Fälle was gutes aus.. denn bei der Rücknahme-Garantie wegen 1 Pixelfehler gibts keine Rücknahmepflicht. Glaube sogar dass 3 Pixelfehler erlaubt sind, erst danach kann umgetauscht werden.
> 
> Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher. Naja am Ende liegts ja am Verkäufer ob er die Regel kennt oder nicht


 


rehacomp schrieb:


> Ich würd den Pixelfehler erst garnicht erwähnen, einfach zurück geben.
> 
> Bei Geräten der Pixelfehlerklasse 2 ist erst ab 2-5 Pixelfehler je nach Typ, Garantie bzw Umtausch.
> Pixelfehler ? Wikipedia


 
Das kann mir doch egal sein ich habe schließlich 2 wochen zeit das gerät zurückzugeben ohne einen Grund also kann ich das denen auch sagen oder?



Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Also - prinzipiell nur zum Gucken in die Kaufhäuser und dann am besten hier im Forum über die Onlineshops informieren - dann kann man auch ohne Nachname bestellen.
> 
> *Mach ich normalerweise ja auch nur bei den bildschirm kann man so vor ort auf pixelfehler überprüfen.*
> 
> Tausche den Monitor um - schreibe denen, Du willst ein neues und original eingepacktes Gerät - Deins war offensichtlich aus welchem Grund auch immer schon ausgepackt und hat zudem Pixelfehler. Punkt! (Also so würde ichs zumindest machen - 269 Euro is auch Geld - dafür kann man ja wohl fehlerfreie Qualität erwarten - meine Meinung.) Alternativ zu Deinem Shop kannst Du auch bspw. bei cyberport.de bestellen - da kostet der Samsung 2443BW genausoviel und die kann ich empfehlen  .


 
Jo so werd ich sagen hört sich vernünftig an, und wenn sie meinen "ach das können wir mit dem lager nicht so..." oder so was ähnliche sagt geht das gerät zurück und ich kaufs woanderst, schade das samsung nicht direkt verkauft.


----------



## S_Fischer (30. März 2009)

So habe eben telefoniert.

Die nette Dame sagte das sie auch bei Notebooks die OVP öffnen um die Rechnung reinzulegen,
ich sagte dann das das aber einige Kunden nicht mögen wie z.B. ich, aber wie nicht anderst erwartet war die Organisation dran schuld, ich meinte noch es wäre mir ja auch egal gewesen wenn das Ding nicht noch einen Pixelfehler hätte.

Da ich auf nur einen Pixel keine Garantie habe, sagte die Frau ich solle das Gerät innerhalb der 14 Tage zurückgeben und als Vermerk dazuschreiben das ich gerne ein Austausch haben würde, sie könne mir aber nicht garantieren das das PAket ungeöffnet ankäme auch wenn ich es als vermerk dazuschreiben würde.

Also habe ich als Vermerk folgendes geschrieben:

"EinAutausch gegen das geleiche Gerät wäre auch möglich(mir am liebsten), allerdings nur wenn ich ein ungeöffnetes Paket bekommen kann (Papiere in einen Brief auf das Paket kleben), wenn das mit dem Lager nicht vereinbar ist Geld zurück."

Ansonsten ahbe ich angekreutzt Geld zurück(ich hoffe sie lesen zuerst, befor sie die Überweisung starten  )

Sie meinte sie werden sich bei mir melden Nachdem ich das Formular ausgefüllt habe, dann wahrscheinlich morgen ich wollte deswegene extra früh aufstehen, doch anstatt 10 wurde es 14Uhr, naja am we schelcht geschlafen.

So jetzt hoffe ich das sie sich schnell melden und es möglich ist mir ein ungeöffnetes paket zuzuschicken (ich meine wer kommt auf so eine Idee das gefällt doch keinem Kunden oder?)

Ansonsten finde ich den shop kalsse, schneller Versand (zumindest bei Nachnahme) wie das jetzt ist wird man sehen.... , außerdem habe ich mich für den entschieden da er nur gute komentare hatte, ausDeutschland kam und eine Festnetznummer hat wo man immer anrufen kann das ist super.

Lustig fand ich das sch alle über den billigeren Shop beschwert haben, hab mir die seite mal angeschaut, der kam aus Frankreich, das man da bei einem Fehler ertsmal alleine dasteht ist doch klar, aber immer den billigsten preis wa! xD.

Und ich werde denen das Nochmal sagen wenn alles glatt gelaufen ist das sie das mit den öffnen der Pakete lassen sollen, so erstmal tea time und auf antwort warten.


----------

